# تطوير صناعة المنظفات



## صباحكو (15 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الكيميائيين ومن له خبرة فعلية في صناعة المنظفات:
الرجاء تزويد المنتدى باية كتب او مراجع لتركيب المنظفات او الشامبو او اي خلطات اخرى,
ومن يملك كتاب تكنولوجيا صناعة الصابون و المنظفات الصناعية تزويد المنتدى به , وله جزيل الشكر
صناعة المنظفات فن يجب تطويره,


----------



## دى ماركو (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك وكثر من أمثالك


----------



## البلاتين (6 يونيو 2009)

للرفع وطرح المشاركات الايجابية بالموضوع ..


----------



## اسم مخالف 29 (6 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
اقدم لكم تركيبة جميلة من مستحضرات التجميل وهى:
كريم الايدى
FORMULARY: HAND CREAM
This smooth, luxurious cream is ultra-moisturizing with shea butter and vitamin E. 
INGREDIENT % of total 500 g Function
Part A
Distilled Water 73.25 366.25 Diluent
Glycerin 2.5 12.5 Humectant
Part B
Emulsifying Wax 10 50 Emulsifier
Stearic Acid 0.65 3.25 Emulsifier
Sweet Almond Oil 5.6 28 Moisturizer
Shea Butter 2.5 12.5 Moisturizer
Jojoba Oil 3.5 17.5 Moisturizer
Part C
Triethanolamine 0.07 0.35 pH adjuster
Tocopheryl Acetate 1 5 VITAMIN E
1 5ÒGermaben II Preservative
Total 100 % 500g 

Instructions
1. Combine ingredients of Part A with fast mixing in a microwavable container. 
2. Combine ingredients of Part B in a separate microwavable container. 
3. Heat both F.°C/176°Part A and Part B to 80 
F, add Part B to Part A with°C/176°4. At 80 mixing. 
F with mixing.°C/104°5. Cool to 40 
6. Add Part C with mixing and cool to room temperature. 
Add fragranced such as: 
Herbal Citrus
Chamomile Spa
Honey Almond
Vanilla Butter
Color this lotion with….
D&C Red 33, D&C Green 5, D&C Green 8, D&C Orange 4, FD&C Blue 1, FD&C Red 4
FD&C Red 40, FD&C Yellow 5, FD&C Yellow 6
Note: Color should be mixed approximately 40:1 in water before combining with the lotion. Mix together and then add with mixing to the lotion until the product has the color strength you are looking for.

اتمنى انها تعجبكم​​​


----------



## دى ماركو (9 يونيو 2009)

اكيد لو دورت كويس فى الموقع هاتلاقى مشاركات اخوه كتير مميزه فى الموضع اللى انت عاوزه


----------



## sniperlover (27 أغسطس 2009)

:15:


صباحكو قال:


> الاخوة الكيميائيين ومن له خبرة فعلية في صناعة المنظفات:
> الرجاء تزويد المنتدى باية كتب او مراجع لتركيب المنظفات او الشامبو او اي خلطات اخرى,
> ومن يملك كتاب تكنولوجيا صناعة الصابون و المنظفات الصناعية تزويد المنتدى به , وله جزيل الشكر
> صناعة المنظفات فن يجب تطويره,


:56:Hey ya man I'm Ahmed Abdulkhalek, call me ya man, Ramadan Kareem


----------



## صيدلى / احمد علام (20 يناير 2010)

اخى الفاضل كتاب تكنولوجيا صناعة الصابون و المنظفات الصناعية انا قمت بشرائه العام الماضى من احد فروع مكتبات العبيكان بالمملكة العربية السعودية وكان سعره 50 ريال تقريبا .


----------



## ashrafmansour1 (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## muhannad777 (23 يونيو 2013)

1000000000000000000000 شكر


----------



## المهندس احمد 2014 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاتوا 

انا عاوز اعرف تركيبه السائل الى بيظف البوتجازات مهم جدا

*


----------



## 83moris (19 سبتمبر 2013)

جرب دي
7% صودا
2% سيمسول


----------



## مساعد مهندس جديد (2 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يجزاكم خير


----------



## نرمين سلامه (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عاوزه اعرف التركيبه لتنصنيع البرسيل جل


----------



## ملكه فى بيتى (9 أبريل 2014)

*
انا عاوز اعرف تركيبه السائل الى بيظف البوتجازات مهم جدا*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 أبريل 2014)

هناك تركيبه شديدة الفاعليه ولكن لها اشتراطات قاسيه للاستخدام ولا تصلح لجميع انواع البوتاجازات - وهناك تركيبه امنه على الايدى وتصلح لجميع الاسطح - انامل واستانلس - وتحتاج دعك خفيف - وهناك تركيبه أمنه وتحتاج مجهود اقل - وتتفاوت التركيبات والتكلفه - وتحديد الطلب يسهل كتابة التركيبه.


----------



## ملكه فى بيتى (10 أبريل 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> هناك تركيبه شديدة الفاعليه ولكن لها اشتراطات قاسيه للاستخدام ولا تصلح لجميع انواع البوتاجازات - وهناك تركيبه امنه على الايدى وتصلح لجميع الاسطح - انامل واستانلس - وتحتاج دعك خفيف - وهناك تركيبه أمنه وتحتاج مجهود اقل - وتتفاوت التركيبات والتكلفه - وتحديد الطلب يسهل كتابة التركيبه.


هل من الممكن تزويدنا بالتركيبه الامنه التى تصلح للاسطح الاستانليس


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 أبريل 2014)

هل بغرض الهوايه ام التصنيع للتجاره ام لتجربه معمليه ام للمنزل وما هى المعدات المتاحه ما هو مجال العمل ( تخصصك) حتى يكون الشرح مناسب - اما الاختصار او الاستفاضه- اما التبسيط الشديد او الشرح المفصل - اردت ان اشرح فقط سبب كثرة الاسئله


----------



## U S (15 أبريل 2014)

thank u


----------



## wael_QWE (31 ديسمبر 2014)

( لا اله الا أنت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين )


----------

